# Value of Equipment



## borderline (Jul 9, 2008)

A couple of years ago I started purchasing equipment for a garden railroad. We never built the garden so all of my equipment is sitting unused.

I would like to find out what the "Street" value of this stuff is so I can try to sell it.

I don't know if this is the appropriate place to ask, so I will not even list what I have until I know it is OK.

Would it be OK to ask on this forum what you all think I should ask / accept for my stuff?

Thanks
Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Best thing to do is look at completed items on Ebay. 

If you have something unusual, then it will be worth more. Common stuff worth less.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think ebay is a good market value. Lots of stuff is over priced and over bid. Just my 2 cents. If I was you I would put an ad in the MLS classified ads and list the stuff and then find out what people are willing to pay. 
Craig


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Huh? It may be overpriced in your mind but clearly for those winning the auctions it is not as the amount of their winning bid was what they valued the item at. I think looking at eBay does give you an idea of the value someone is willing to pay. Randy is right, search for the item, select to look at completed auctions and you can see how many auctions there were recently for the item, what the value was of the winning bids, and also how much items were listed for that did not sell. If the item you see has not sold then yes, Craig may be right in that the item was overpriced but at least you have a starting point to work from. If you see multiple auctions of the same item with varying pricing and none sold then you know the lowest priced one is where you start from.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It is worth mentioning that you must be a 1st class member to advertise or use the classified ad feature 

Greg


----------



## smicha6551 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you're going to list the stuff, you'll need prices. Put best offer and some people won't bother writing, and plenty will send you almost insulting offers. Ebay isn't great, but it's just about the only way to get sales comps. Alternatively, for NIB items, I'd look to be around 80-85% of what dealers are asking for. Any modifications (weathering, etc) probaly won't add much value - everyone has their own idea of what's right. Add "OBO" and you'll have to deal with chiselers (good and bad thing). Less and the items will move fast, but you're leaving money on the table - more and people will just go to a dealer - after all there's more risk in dealing with an individual you don't know. 

Just based on my experience selling other things online (admittedly, not trains).


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How much rolling stock are we talking about. 

Make a list 

Send it to me in a PM. 

I will ask around. 

JJ


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I asked a similar question about what I should ask for a selling price for a Bachmann 2-8-0 Connie which has been converted to Battery and RCS and has Phoenix Sound installed. The engine runs great and looks nice.

I got all sorts of answers, none directly related to my question. 

I do not want to get rich selling this engine, but I would like a fair, reasonable suggestion as to its value.

I was thinking it would be worth about 600 dollars.

I have never sold anything on Ebay so I am hesitant to try. First, I don't know how much of the selling price I would have to pay to Ebay. I also think it costs extra to put a Reserve Price on it. 

So, I guess I am stuck with an expensive engine that I will not run very often. The reason for that is I have a couple of places where the curves are tight and I cannot expand them.

So if anyone wants to make me a reasonable offer on this engine, I would be glad to talk to you.

John


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The problem I found selling battery powered trains is you limit your market to the battery operators (mostly). Then you have RCS, (or any other battery system) which some people use and others don't, now your market has gotten even smaller. 

The other thing is if you bought the connie "back in the day" when it was much higher in price, it's price has dropped drasticly since then. I picked one up at the ECLS train show for just a little over $200. 
So, while I am in the market for another connie, I wouldn't want to pay for RCS electronics, I use airwire, I would also want to put LiIon batteries in it if it doesn't have them, I like them much better. And if it doesn't have a phoenix P8 I would want to upgrade to that as well. 

So, please don't take this that i'm bashing you in any way, I'm just trying to give you the buyers perspective on what you are selling. Your trying so sell to a small part of a small market, which sadly can really drive the price down. 

Terry


----------



## borderline (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks all for the good advice. I listed the whole thing on Craigs list for about 70% of the current prices I found on the web. I'll see if I get any action there.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea, I have bought large scale stuff on CL before. It was better before Craiglook got taken down (the nationwide CL search engine). Many sellers would ship and take paypal or a check too.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

check ebay 
dont be in a hurry and youll get an idea of the range 
-condition is everything 
and that is where i agree somewhat that ebay is overpriced because in my experience condition is not always taken into consideration among sellers-you can get a mint or very abuse item both priced the same 

but simply as a seller -ebay will likely give you your best exposure- 
and it is my observation that if you list an item low -if its worth anythin, it will be bid up - 

if you list it too high, you hurt yourself-it chases bidders away 

the key is simply patience and a bit of daily research to become familiar-as well as checking retailers that sell used items as well 

i think a battery item will not yeild you a great deal-there are too many vairables to a buyer-its been altered, and the electronics and the battery itself


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

to the moderator-thanks


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're buying, other folk's crap is made of gold. When you're selling, you'll find your gold is made of crap. 
Anything is only 'worth' what two idiots can agree upon. 
It only takes two guys with more money than brains to turn any auction into a circus. But said clowns don't usually want what you'd like to sell.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I use Ebay a lot. And have gotten some good deals......and some I paid a little more then I should have but I wanted that certain item. AND I have seen some people get great deals because they wanted something that not many people wanted....it is a turkey shoot at best! AND I won on Ebay a Aster/LGB K-28 that was converted to battery and RCS and was totally happy with it, was it expensive, well not as much as they are now completely stock. Mine came with RCS onboard battery, battery boxcar and a charger..I thought it was a great deal. So even though you may buy something that was converted to battery power not everyone screws them up, and you can get some good deals.
I routinely use Airwire, but I still have various engines with RCS, Revo, and LGB MTS..I never lock myself into just one controller they all offer something different.

Just stay from the stores that sell items and sell them at double the cost on Ebay...they pray on people that do not know any better, and in doing so hurt the hobby! When those same people that paid double find out what they could have really gotten their items for from a well know dealer, they are torked off to find out they were ripped off...should they have done their home work..yes....but it still isn't right! It is more like high way robbery! Almost criminal!

Which brings me to another point, always ask a dealer for a discount, or at least ask if they could do better on the price. Some people have trouble with this, but all the dealer has to say is no. You do not know what you can get if you don't ask for it. If you are going to be a repeat buyer I would think they would want to do it. Remember like buying a car you never pay sticker price..I have never met anyone who has paid sticker price for a vehicle.

And just ike a car when you walk out the store the return on that same item in the same exact condition is barely 60-80%, unless it is run off the mill, then you will be lucky to get 50% back on a brand span'kin new item! 
But the dealer gets what the suggested retail price is. 

All and all I have met some honest sellers on ebay, and have gotten some good deals..I have only had 1 very bad deal and that was way back when I was new to Ebay. I think it is a great place to buy and sell!









IMHO

Bubba


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Like it or not ebay is the place to index your stuff and always will be. If I want something I check out my favorite online Train sites (god I miss Ridge Road Station) and then check ebay. If I can find it cheaper on ebay that's where I but it. I'm not made of money any more than the rest of you guys and want to spend the least amount just like you. Why wouls I buy something from an online dealer for $300.00 if i can get it from an ebay dealer for $250.00. While ebay may be a little bit more risk that other places there are several very reliable sellers on ebay and I have never been screwed if you use a little common sence. That's why ebay sellers will always set the price of something. Right now with the economy the way it is value is down. You will find almost anything train related you want on ebay but not much of it is selling because people don't have the money or they aren't willing to spend their money. Myself included. You would be better off to wait a couple of years to sell it unless you really need the money. Be aware because ebay isn't making the money they used to they have raised seller fees. What city on Craigs List is your stuff listed in?


----------



## borderline (Jul 9, 2008)

rpc721;

I understand about the economy and I don't have to sell it. If I sell it, I will be turning the cash right over to a telescope for my kids who are showing an interest in astronomy. I listed on the Chicago craigs list (actually the NW indiana, but that is a subset of the Chicago list).

Thanks again for everyones help, it is appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Where could I post my website link showing some rolling stock I'd like to dispose of? I've a bunch of Reading RR (NE USA) that I don't run... most all in excellent shape w/metal wheels & Bachmann couplers. Does myls.com offer anything that I might use?

I don't want to use e-Bay. 

Thanks! 



@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 03 Sep 2011 06:57 PM 
I don't think ebay is a good market value. Lots of stuff is over priced and over bid. Just my 2 cents. If I was you I would put an ad in the MLS classified ads and list the stuff and then find out what people are willing to pay. 
Craig 




Actually ebay is an excellent source for finding value..but the trick is to only look at completed auctions..things that actually sold! dont look at anything else..asking prices are meaningless, and prices of items that didnt sell are meaningless. 

but for items that sold..thats your true market value right there. and there are few real "over bids", happens much less than people think..probably 95% of the time sold items didnt sell for more than true value..most people know the value, and wont pay too much.


Scot


----------

